# Gigabyte Software für automatische Treiber und Bios Updates



## orca113 (22. Januar 2020)

*Gigabyte Software für automatische Treiber und Bios Updates*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe keine Erfahrung mit Gigabyte Boards. (Habe noch nie eins besessen oder verbaut). Gestern habe ich für jemanden einen Rechner mit Gigabyte Aorus B450 Pro Board gebaut. Läuft aber mir fehlt eine Software bei Gigabyte wie ich es von MSI gewohnt bin.

Dort gibt es "Live Update 6" die Software sucht nach aktuellen Treibern für die Mainboard Komponenten (Chipset, Netzwerkchip, Audio usw...) oder aber auch nach neuen Bios Versionen. Man kann auch das Bios darüber Flashen.

Bin ich einfach nur blind oder hat Gigabyte sowas nicht im Angebot?


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (22. Januar 2020)

*AW: Gigabyte Software für automatische Treiber und Bios Updates*

Hallo Herr *orca113*

 Danke für Ihre Anfrage und Geduld.

Um Ihnen schnellstmöglich zu helfen, haben wir Ihre Anfrage an unseren                                                                                                Technischen         Support                 weitergegeben         und                    folgende                   Antwort         für             Sie                                  erhalten:

Antwort =>

You can use the „ live update “ to update the drivers. 
And  you can also download the drivers from the correspond website such as:
B450 AORUS PRO (rev. 1.0) | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global


Gern können wir das schnell telefonisch erklären wenn Sie wünschen.

 Hierfür bitte  kontaktieren    Sie uns          unter         der                      deutschen                Festnetznummer                                 0402533040          und  mit der "1"          Technischen                         Support,    wir       gehen  mit        Ihnen                 Schritt  für            Schritt              alles          durch.  
(kostenlose aus dem                    Deutschen  Festnetz)

Wir wünschen Ihnen einen schönen Tag und vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis.

Gruß Ihr GIGABYTE Support Team


----------



## orca113 (30. Januar 2020)

*AW: Gigabyte Software für automatische Treiber und Bios Updates*

Hallo, danke für die Antwort und sorry das ich so lange gebraucht habe um zu antworten.

Wo kann ich "live update" laden? Finde kein Programm "live Update" auf der Gigabyte Site. Im Programm "App Center" gibt es ebenfalls keine solche Funktion.


----------



## orca113 (31. Januar 2020)

*AW: Gigabyte Software für automatische Treiber und Bios Updates*

Hallo ich muss hier nochmal nachhören. Kann mir irgendjemand helfen?


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (3. Februar 2020)

*AW: Gigabyte Software für automatische Treiber und Bios Updates*

Hallo Herr *orca113*

 Danke für Ihre Anfrage und Geduld.

Um Ihnen schnellstmöglich zu helfen, haben wir Ihre Anfrage an unseren                                                                                                  Technischen         Support                  weitergegeben         und                    folgende                    Antwort         für             Sie                                   erhalten:

Antwort =>

Please refer to the attached screen shot for the live Update.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gern können wir das schnell telefonisch erklären wenn Sie wünschen.

 Hierfür bitte  kontaktieren    Sie uns          unter         der                       deutschen                Festnetznummer                                  0402533040          und  mit der "1"           Technischen                         Support,    wir       gehen  mit         Ihnen                 Schritt  für            Schritt               alles          durch.  
(kostenlose aus dem                    Deutschen  Festnetz)

Wir wünschen Ihnen einen schönen Tag und vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis.

Gruß Ihr GIGABYTE Support Team


----------



## orca113 (4. Februar 2020)

*AW: Gigabyte Software für automatische Treiber und Bios Updates*

Hallo Zusammen,

aus irgendeinem Grund funktioniert es jetzt. Den Button hatte ich schon probiert aber dort erhielt ich immer nur die Meldung das es keine Updates (für App Center) gibt. Gestern hat er dort das erste mal nen Treiber angezeigt für Netzwerk.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (4. Februar 2020)

*AW: Gigabyte Software für automatische Treiber und Bios Updates*

Vielen Dank für Ihre Rückmeldung.


----------



## orca113 (5. Februar 2020)

*AW: Gigabyte Software für automatische Treiber und Bios Updates*

Gern geschehen. Das Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite ist übrigens inzwischen mein eigenes Board bei dem ich auch die gleichen Probleme mit Live Update hatte. Ein tolles Board. Bin sehr zufrieden. Ist mein erstes Gigabyte Produkt. War von dem im Startposting erwähnten B450er Aorus schon begeistert das in einen PC sollte den jemand für einen Bekannten zusammengestellt hat. Daraufhin habe ich mir das X570 gekauft.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (7. Februar 2020)

*AW: Gigabyte Software für automatische Treiber und Bios Updates*

Vielen Dank für Ihre Rückmeldung.


----------

